# ABS light on ..2001 VW Golf 1.8T



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

I keep getting the following ABS related codes off and on and really not sure what direction to head in. I read the VAGCom wiki page and per the code it suggested checking wiring and sensor. I replaced sensor and wiring from sensor thru fender looks fine.. any suggestions on what else to check. Are there any tests that can be run in basic settings?

2 Faults Found:
00283 - Front Left ABS Wheel Speed Sensor (G47)
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00283 - Front Left ABS Wheel Speed Sensor (G47)
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Auto scan the car and post first.

Good luck


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

stan067 said:


> Auto scan the car and post first.
> 
> Good luck


I did scan all modules and those were the only codes.. I cleared codes and after about 20 min drive they came on. When I turned car off and then back on ABS light came on but not ASR light and then went off by itself. I think the ABS system is possessed..


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Post the auto scan then people will help. It's a rule on this fourm. No post no help. Simple.
Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I know what is wrong but I'm not telling until I see a valid scan.

Or you could use the UNIVAC here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFVGbdbhF-Q&NR=1

Best,


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Alright guys ..this is what I have..

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S


Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,16,15,17,19,22,35,46,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 06A 906 032 DM
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0002
Coding: 07530
Shop #: WSC 00001
1 Fault Found:
16804 - Catalyst System: Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0420 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 01M 927 733 JT
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4835
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 1J0 907 379 AF
Component: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001
Coding: 13404
Shop #: WSC 00001
1 Fault Found:
00283 - Front Left ABS Wheel Speed Sensor (G47)
35-10 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 1J0 920 905 K
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V04 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00034
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2695559 
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001
Coding: 00007
Shop #: WSC 00034
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 60 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00034
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 1J0 035 180 D
Component: RADIO 3CP 0002
Coding: 01401
Shop #: WSC 00034
No fault code found.

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Sorry rules are rules. Log into the ABS unit and look at all 4 wheel speed sensors in measuring blocks. While driving the car is the L.F. wheel speed the same as the R.F. wheel speed sensor? A second person to watch the scanner is best so you don’t hit anything. Where did you get the wheel speed sensor was it OEM or at least a Bosch sensor? Did it go in easy and seat right? These ABS units themselves are know to go bad for no communication with scanner, power problems and false wheel speed sensor codes. Hopefully Jack will also post his opinion. Good Luck


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

stan067 said:


> Sorry rules are rules. Log into the ABS unit and look at all 4 wheel speed sensors in measuring blocks. While driving the car is the L.F. wheel speed the same as the R.F. wheel speed sensor? A second person to watch the scanner is best so you don’t hit anything. Where did you get the wheel speed sensor was it OEM or at least a Bosch sensor? Did it go in easy and seat right? These ABS units themselves are know to go bad for no communication with scanner, power problems and false wheel speed sensor codes. Hopefully Jack will also post his opinion. Good Luck


Yes actually I did go into measuring blocks initially and drove around my neighborhood and at first LF was the only one not registering. I went back home and turned the car off, waited a few minutes and turned it back on then repeated test and of course LF was registering same readings as others. The sensor I purchased was OEM manufacuter and fit same as original. I put the original back in since the new one made no difference in how it is acting. I took the wheel off and checked the connector and wiring up thru the fender well where it ties into the main harness and no nicks, cuts or broken sheathing. I also disconnected the main connectors on the ABS module and used compressed air to blow any dirt or debris and used dielectric grease when I plugged everything back up. I would hate to cut wiring and splice new harness in if it repeated the same behavior. So the module going bad is common?? Scary..


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

You need to ohm or check the wires from the sensor to the module. 
Do you have an ohm meter and know how to use it?
Some ABS modules disconnect from the ABS unit with 6 bolts the bolts go from the bottom up. It is hard to see but does your ABS module unbolt from the ABS unit? 
If it does thats a lot easier and you can keep the car on the road while you send the unit out for rebuild. If it's the module and ABS unit that doesn't come apart thats a lot harder!
I'll look tonight to tell you what wires at the module to check for the sensor. If they are good then it will not be the harness,
Good Luck


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Need
Exact year, make, model, and engine code
2001 Golf GTI?
Engine code will be on top of timing case cover sticker three letters AWP ext.
I get an early production abs system and a late production system. Don’t know what you have? Build date on driver door would help.
Early production has 25 pin connector at ABS module.
Late has 47 pin connector at ABS module.
Tell me how many pins your ABS module has?
Then I can tell you the pins at ABS to check for L.F. sensor.
Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Most importantly a valid current auto-scan with VCDS Lite.


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

stan067 said:


> Need
> Exact year, make, model, and engine code
> 2001 Golf GTI?
> Engine code will be on top of timing case cover sticker three letters AWP ext.
> ...


I have 2001 VW Golf 1.8T w/ AWW engine. My abs system is actually the ITT Mark 20 IE with a 47 pin connector at the module. There is a also a 2 pin connector that runs from ABS motor to ABS module and pops in right next to 47 pin connector. 6/2000 is production date. I am beginning to think more and more its the module because the I was sitting at a stand still last night and I heard the ABS motor engage out of the blue like it would if it was being tested in basic settings with VAGCOM..I will check the ohms to the harness though but please remind me on the easiest way to do that. I have a pretty fancy OHM meter but can't remember if I check by touching one lead to harness pin and then the other to a pin at the sensor..or maybe that is continuity..


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok guys.. replaced my ABS module with another of same part number.. worked great for 2 weeks then I got the following codes and I can not figure out why the heck ABS codes are showing up under different controllers in VAG like trans, instrument and CAN gateway.. please any ideas would be helpful..

VAG-COM Version: Release 409.1-S


Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,16,15,17,19,22,35,46,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine
Controller: 06A 906 032 DM
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0002
Coding: 07530
Shop #: WSC 00001
1 Fault Found:
16804 - Catalyst System: Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0420 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 1001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans
Controller: 01M 927 733 JT
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4835
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Controller: 1J0 907 379 AF
Component: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001
Coding: 13204
Shop #: WSC 01317
1 Fault Found:
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor: Rear Right (G44)
35-00 - -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Skipping Address 15-Airbags

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments
Controller: 1J0 920 905 K
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V04 
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00034
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0Y2695559 
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001
Coding: 00007
Shop #: WSC 00034
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.
Controller: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 60 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001
Coding: 04096
Shop #: WSC 00034
2 Faults Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor: Drivers Side (V147)
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent
00932 - Electric Window Motor: Drivers Side (V147)
35-10 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Controller: 1J0 035 180 D
Component: RADIO 3CP 0002
Coding: 01401
Shop #: WSC 00034
No fault code found.

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

Were getting the same 00283 code on our 1994 mk3 vr6

VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418

Thursday,09,June,2011,13:24:06:28146

Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-258.lbl
Part No: 021 906 258 AF
Component: MOTOR PMC 1 
Shop #: 1267357529 
VCID: 58B561739283

1 Fault Found:
00513 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
03-00 - No Signal
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1H0-907-379.lbl
Part No: 1H0 907 379 C
Component: ABS/EDS TEVES 04 
VCID: 2F67FAAFC78D

1 Fault Found:
00283 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Left (G47) 
35-00 - - 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

And we've replaced the sensor and ended up taking it back thinking it was broke, the replacement did the same so we've put the sensor from our mk4 on and it's still the same.

We have tried cleaning the abs rotor and this has seemed to helped because according to my father, the abs light is going off when he's driving, and we did get a mile to the shop without the abs light coming on.

I'm just waitting for someone to reply to my post which they asked for an autoscan.

Which is fair dues because i know alot of people use handheld code readers and post the dtc codes in vagcom forum, but i brought vagcom for my vw auto diagnostics business, i normal fix problems in seconds on our own vehicles but this problem has me :banghead:

Good luck with yours.


----------



## sgrass001 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well based on what I have read through blogs and discussed with local VW techs here in town the ABS modules are a known issue and out of the blue will stop communicating or have intermittent signal issues. My mistake is I should have sent mine off to have it rebuilt for $50 on Ebay instead of snagging a used one from the salvage. You never know what will happen with a used one or if it was malfunctioning before the car was sent to salvage. I am going to have original rebuilt now and the company guarantees lifetime warranty on their work.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Smart move!
Good Luck


----------

